# Betta buying Through a Transhipper..



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys i'm thinking of ordering some crazy Bettas and bringing them in Via someone named Hung Thanh Pham has anyone had any experience with him or doing this stuff??


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

nope..but ask for references.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Last time I purchased some from aquabid and Hung was my transhipper. I didn't have any major problems that I recall. Sometimes it was hard getting a hold of him/her by email and the communication could have been better, but it could have been a language barrier thing.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

I think he is Vietnamese. He does a reasonable job. The only problem is that he is in Niagra Falls...there are transshippers here in BC who could do the job but won't have a specific fish shipped in.


----------



## Evil007 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive dealt with him before, hes good at doing what he does . The only problem is that he only ships once a month. 

Cheers


----------



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)

*Transhipping*

Hung is a transhipper , I know him , I'm a transhipper in BC too, Hung he also running a restaurant in Niagara, and he is a Vietnamese.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

So, fantasy, if we were to purchase individual fish off of aquabid would youi be willing and/or able to bring them in for us?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

why cant you bring them in yourself if you just bring in individual fish? WHY WOULD YOU need a transhipper? get them to send to you...go do your customs stuff and go get your box.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the idea of a transshipper is that it keeps honest people honest, and gives you the confidence of buying overseas, particularly if you're a very serious breeder of a particular bloodline, or expect to pay for quality and get it. I can see it's role in keeping the supplier credible as well, and gives the buyer someone local that he can go to if something goes sideways, like the wrong product shipped.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Transshippers are able to keep the costs down on shipping individual fish. Also not near major airport.


----------



## Aquacrazed (Jun 3, 2013)

I am trying to get 2 bettas from Thailand, are there any trans shippers in BC that can help me?


----------

